# anyone used M&M Designs, Art Brands, or Universal Transfers for custom heat transfers?



## PMK (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anyone used M&M Designs, Art Brands, or Universal Transfers for custom heat transfers?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't, but I've seen a couple of threads lately about Art Brands. Did you try a search?


----------



## John515 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have used Art Brands - I find them to be very good

john


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

M&M requires that every job be quoted which doesn't work for me but I believe there is an old thread about them floating around. The folks at Universal are very nice. I contacted them about their digital transfers and they asked me to send them my file and they sent me a sample. Unfortunately the customer backed out and I never ended up using them. The color match on the sample transfer was perfect.


----------



## aemdesign (May 26, 2009)

I just got a shipment from Art Brands. The website is ok for browsing their product but not much else. I was fortunate to get help by phone from a sales rep, Toby, and she really follows up. I hope their sales staff are appreciated because though it took three tries to actually get a catalog,she hung in there. I'm pleased with the product but I don't think everyone would have the time to be as persistent. Thank you Toby. Having a non-functioning website is pretty damaging to the perception of the company.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

aemdesign said:


> Having a non-functioning website is pretty damaging to the perception of the company.


It could be better set-up for ordering stock designs directly off the web rather than from a catalog.

My issue with them is that every custom job needs to be quoted, like M&M, which works fine if you are selling retail but is a pain in the rear otherwise.


----------

